# cracking joints



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

does anyone else have this problem with cracking joints, when i move my wrist a certain way i'm able to crack it then with my ankles in the morning if i move my ankles in the morning they make a loud cracking noise maybe i have a lot of air in my joints?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I can crack every joint in my body...toes, fingers, knuckles, wrists, ankles, knees, whatever connects groin to thighs, lower middle upper back, neck, shoulders, elbows, even chest sometimes. It happens a lot by accident too. It's cool tho. Whateva.


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Ankles. Not sure what the deal is there.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My knees, lol...
:|


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

here's a good article http://www.coolquiz.com/trivia/explain/docs/joints.asp
, well, to be honest, i've asked a dr, he said as long as its not causing you pain, its fine, it usually happens if your joints get the same position without moving for a long long time.

things might help out, omega3 - multi vitamins - and i heard garlic too

good luck


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Its gas escaping your joints.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh yes, ankles. It's annoying when you walk down a quiet hallway and the cracking is louder than the footsteps :|


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I can mostly just do my elbow, ankles, wrists, knuckles, in my hands for whatever reason, anddd then my back, and my neck, anddd.... O: sometimes my knees

only ever happens to my back on accident, and occasionally my hip will pop on accident but I cannot do that on purpose

...and my jaw pops when I open/close my mouth so that's superfun C:

crackycrackypoppypoppy


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

ugh. i am addicted to cracking my neck and back. and i go to the chiropractor every couple weeks so i can get a professional crack :b. i crack my fingers and toes and ankles too


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I crack so many things  love it, but it's not good for them. Doesn't matter, cracked joints. :b


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

*just finished cracking my fingers*


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I constantly crack my right thumb. For some reason the middle joint on it often feels like its binding when I try to bend it, but if I give it a quick snap it makes a loud crack and feels normal again. I used to be able to crack my back but I haven't been able to for a long time now. I miss that, it felt great.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

cracking my back feels like heaven. when a bunch of of the joints crack at once .. ahh. its divine.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

All my joints crack. Sometimes when I stand up my knee cracks so bad it is very painful. Luckily, it hasn't done it in awhile to that extent. My father and mother have osteoarthritis so chances are I probably have it. Just right now I moved my foot and it cracked.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

... Thread makes me wannaaa a twistt~


----------



## Hip (Jul 28, 2011)

Lots of joint cracking and popping (called crepitus) is a symptom of the so called *Chinese "HIV-like" virus* (which you can Google search). This Chinese virus can also cause severe generalized anxiety disorder, muscle twitching (fasciculation), and many other symptoms.


----------

